# Blog Post



## 283515 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hey everyone, so I am new to this and this is my first week on here. So far I am getting positive interactions and feedback and hope to grow with knowledge and to become well known. 

Here is a little bit about myself, My name is Destiny, I am 16 years old and I live in Florida. I have two amazing ottb's, and I am a Jumper. My passion is horse back riding and horse training. I want to become a Veterinarian and attend the University of Florid. I also hope to compete in many FEI competitions and aim for the Olympics. I hope you guys can help me on my journey to a successful career and hope you all follow your dreams and that your dreams become a reality. Thank you )


----------



## Thundering Hooves (Dec 16, 2019)

Destiny Pastermack said:


> Hey everyone, so I am new to this and this is my first week on here. So far I am getting positive interactions and feedback and hope to grow with knowledge and to become well known.
> 
> Here is a little bit about myself, My name is Destiny, I am 16 years old and I live in Florida. I have two amazing ottb's, and I am a Jumper. My passion is horse back riding and horse training. I want to become a Veterinarian and attend the University of Florid. I also hope to compete in many FEI competitions and aim for the Olympics. I hope you guys can help me on my journey to a successful career and hope you all follow your dreams and that your dreams become a reality. Thank you )




Don be worried about having self confidence and courage i´ve probably seen worse... lol


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

Destiny Pastermack said:


> Hey everyone, so I am new to this and this is my first week on here. So far I am getting positive interactions and feedback and hope to grow with knowledge and to become well known.
> 
> Here is a little bit about myself, My name is Destiny, I am 16 years old and I live in Florida. I have two amazing ottb's, and I am a Jumper. My passion is horse back riding and horse training. I want to become a Veterinarian and attend the University of Florid. I also hope to compete in many FEI competitions and aim for the Olympics. I hope you guys can help me on my journey to a successful career and hope you all follow your dreams and that your dreams become a reality. Thank you )



Omg i want to be a vet and go to UF tooo!!!! Im maddie lol


----------



## 283515 (Feb 4, 2020)

lol, do you live in Florida?


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

Destiny Pastermack said:


> lol, do you live in Florida?



yes i do


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

Destiny Pastermack said:


> lol, do you live in Florida?



yes i do
I live in fl.....
This weather ughhhhhh i wish my school was cancelled lol


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi & welcome Destiny. My eldest is 16yo & wants to be a vet too. Not sure if it's as hard to get into over there as here - you need higher high school scores & stuff than to be a human doctor! So... knuckle down & work hard & you'll get there!


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

If you are aiming to be a vet, start looking into animal related volunteer positions (a variety) that you can do on your free time (particularly vet office experience). In Canada, we need a number of shadowing hours under a veterinarian to even apply to vet school. The more, and the longer: the better. Many vet offices prefer prior experience before they take on people to shadow (for liability reasons), so It really helps to be able to learn some skills during high school, if you are able to. 

and yes, as loosie has said, any medical career path can be quite competitive, so work hard for good marks  Every class counts and can all teach valuable skills.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

While it is a good thing to volunteer or work at a clinic in high school if it isn't possible then you can look into what is available for your BS years through the school or nearby. I had a full ride for my BS in my home state. It was not at the school that had the vet med program but what it did have was a great rotational program for those that were on that track. You had semesters at the local vet clinics (large, small or mixed practice), the school farm and the ranch. By the time you were applying you were well versed in many species care and basic treatments for those things that you didn't necessarily need a vet for. Something to consider as you'll be spending 4 to 4.5 years doing your undergrad work.


----------

